# Jason's First Home Theater



## jmmdm2 (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a very basic set-up at this time.

RECEIVER: Sony STR-DA5400ES

MAIN SPEAKERS: SVSound MTS-01's

CENTER CHANNEL: SVSound MCS-01

HDTV: Sony KDL46XBR-4

BLU-RAY PLAYER: Sony BDP-S550

That's about it until I finish the room (except for the cheapo Kenwood surrounds). I would like some feedback on the receiver if anyone has opinions. Just not sure that was the correct choice since I don't see a large number of Sony owners around here. I was drawn to Sony because of the reviews on CNET which had more to do with functionality rather than sound quality. I recall my car audio days when I'd use nothing but Eclipse head units because the sound was warmer than 6 other units I tried in the car.


----------

